# Hand/joint/spasms/cramps/roughsleep



## Tevon (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello I am an individual who is trying to go about obtaining
Medical use of cannabis as a natural reliever for some restless nights of
Hand cramps and joint pain I've been experiencing the past 
Year from a metacarpal brake in my right thumb 2 years ago.
Surgery has been done. I'm doing my best to avoid harmfull
Addictive drugs I've been influenced with in the past. I must say
As many others have said, " Cannabis can, and It Works!" 
My medical condition is real. and i have just shrugged it aside till now.
Should I suggest medical use to my doctor?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 27, 2013)

I would. Something with a higher CBD would be good for your condition.
CBD appears to:


Prevent Convulsions
Relieve Some types of Inflammation
Reduce Anxiety
Relieve Nausea
Reduce Insomnia.

http://www.growweedeasy.com/thc-cbd-cbn-when-to-harvest-marijuana


----------



## Tevon (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the input.  I just want to be as safe as I can from really addicting and harmfull pharmaceuticals. Seeing my doc today.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

You do realize, if he for some reason has a seizure or something as a result of what you told him to do, you and roll it up can be sued to death because of it.

This is a forum on how to grow the meds, this isnt a doctors office, your playing with fire and risking this boards owners home and family by doing it.

Just saying

i am a fire fighter / medic.

I once got sued for doing the heimlich manuver and getting a grape lodge out of a womans throat who was sufficating to death.

By her daughter .......for violating a dnr.

She wasn't dead, i didn't resisitate her, i saved her from that.

And it was thrown out.

People will do anything for money, better watch it.

Oh and when the lady recovered, she gave me 5 grand to pay for my legal bills and disowned her daughter.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

Tevon said:


> Hello I am an individual who is trying to go about obtaining
> Medical use of cannabis as a natural reliever for some restless nights of
> Hand cramps and joint pain I've been experiencing the past
> Year from a metacarpal brake in my right thumb 2 years ago.
> ...


You could, yes.. and if they say no, you are where you are right now - right?


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> You do realize, if he for some reason has a seizure or something as a result of what you told him to do, you and roll it up can be sued to death because of it.
> 
> This is a forum on how to grow the meds, this isnt a doctors office, your playing with fire and risking this boards owners home and family by doing it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you had some shitty luck but please dont put us down that path. Since you're a medic you should know that Marijuana actually helps PREVENT Seizures. Its #2 on the list for medical conditions here in Washington state for getting your doctors rec as well as Muscle spasms and joint pain which he seems to be dealing with. High CBD meds are even better for his situation. 


http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=69.51a&full=true

Nobodies suing anybody so lets get that bad vibe outta here


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

ismokealottaweed said:


> sorry to hear you had some shitty luck but please dont put us down that path. Since you're a medic you should know that marijuana actually helps prevent seizures. Its #2 on the list for medical conditions here in washington state for getting your doctors rec as well as muscle spasms and joint pain which he seems to be dealing with. High cbd meds are even better for his situation.
> 
> 
> http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=69.51a&full=true
> ...


unless you are a doctor, a licensed one who's willing to put your ass on the line, you are a fool

they will arrest you for that.

If someone gets hurt, you will go to prison.

Call a lwayer and ask them.

You are not just risking your butt, but the man who owns this boards too.

I'll tell ya what, what if i followed your advice and lied and said i was harmed by your non medically trained advice and i call the cops and feds. And file a law suite

i might loose the law suite but i guarantee you will not escape jail.

Wanna try it and see ?

I'm game if you are ?


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm laid off and have nothing better to do then to get rich sueing you.

I'll follow your advice, and go to the emergancy room and say your advice caused a seizure, get checked out, then off to the sheriffs dept.

Then my lawyers, then i call the ama and file a complaint and in 6 months when you are convicted after your arrest, i file the civil suite against you and roll it up dot org. And walla and hefty out of court settlement, it's money in the bank.

Just say the word..

I can use the money.


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 28, 2013)

Some people DO get minor/temporary side effects from SOME strains of Cannabis and should always be aware of what they are smoking so they know whether it might be an issue or interact with meds (by lowering BP, raising th heart-rate etc..) so keep well informed of what strains you smoke, and by all means- when in doubt ASK!
Especially if on other meds!!

If you are where you can be licensed- YES! Go do it! 

But be forewarned- many Doctors are NOT cooperative because they do not want to 'get involved' or have their name on any documentation for the license-- (or are greedy bastards who get $$ from the Pharm's and only approve of RX meds that can potentially kill you)...
so you MAY have to just request copies of your records and go to a Med Clinic on your own.

And I agree! Look for something with a lower THC and Higher CBD's-- anything over 1% CBD with a THC of under 18 is a good ratio... Again- if not real familiar with Med strains-- always ASK! 

If you plan to grow your own (best bet) there are a lot of people out here to help you..

If you choose to go with a caregiver- make SURE they aren't just a grower looking for Med cards and really know their stuff about the different strains & their effects.

Good Luck hun!


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

LadyZandra said:


> Some people DO get minor/temporary side effects from SOME strains of Cannabis and should always be aware of what they are smoking so they know whether it might be an issue or interact with meds (by lowering BP, raising th heart-rate etc..) so keep well informed of what strains you smoke, and by all means- when in doubt ASK!
> Especially if on other meds!!
> 
> If you are where you can be licensed- YES! Go do it!
> ...


Or.. less than 1% THC, 14% CBD is nice too (R4)


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 28, 2013)

RE: Getting sued for giving advise on a MARIJUANA FORUM.....

Any info recieved should be considered between Doctor and Patient... which is what he asked... should he consult his doctor... the answer: YES--- get sued? Uhm-- do you know how many Med Websites there are out there? 

You can NOT get sued by giving PERSONAL ADVICE on the internet-- 

This question has Already been ASKED of the Lawyers at NORML and at MMM... many times....

"If a person chooses to seek, take and act upon advise or information found on the internet, that person does so at their own personal risk and there is no legal liability to any persons or sites providing said information unless that person/site claims to be a medical professional and/or accepts payment for said information."

It will not be upheld in court that the person giving the 'sugested information' can be held liable if someone chooses to follow that information wihtout knowing WHO that person really is or WHAT their profession is...

Does that mean that this site can be sued for telling people how to make/use pipes & bongs-- or How to make/use Hash/BHO?
No-
If someone is stupid enough to make serious health decisions based on suggestions from an anonymous source from the internet without 1st researching it and asking a HEALTH PROFESSIONAL their opinion... It's been tried, failed, and few courts will consider it.

YOU were there IN PERSON and an asshole decided to try to make $$$ off her Mother... That is wrong on so many levels- and has made you gun-shy & bitter... BUT it doesn't apply to the internet..

Heck-- we could say "how do we know you are a Paramedic or EMT" ...? Right?

We take you at your word, but are (usually) smart enough to know it COULD be false... THAT is how adults use the internet- AND again- at their own risk.

Sorry -- not trying to sound snotty- just saying.....


----------

